# Sable or Black and Tan?



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I hope I am posting this in the correct section.

What do you consider her? Some people tell me black and tan, others say sable. 


Winter 2006:











Jan.2008-Head Shot:











October 2007:




















Sorry the pictures aren't the best but she is always on the go....


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Sable. I bet if you look at the majority of the hairs on her body they'll have a light base with a black tip. That's sable. (Not to be confused with the bitch stripe hairs which often have a similar ticked appearence.)


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Sable, absolutely! No question at all.. adorable sable GSD you have there!


----------



## law1558 (Feb 20, 2008)

I vote for sable, too - she's a beauty!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Sable!


----------



## RubySlippers (Apr 19, 2007)

Big fluffy fuzz butt Sable!!







For sure.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

A simply stunning sable!

What are bitch stripe hairs?


----------



## VKristallaugen4 (Oct 5, 2005)

Sable


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Do you think she could be a black and gold long haired sable?

Here is a picture of one:










It looks just like her.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

Anybody who says Black & Tan doesn't know what a Sable is. Definitely Sable! 

Quite a beauty too.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Thank You everyone for your input


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Yep, both are sables.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Definitely sable! She's got the penciling down her legs. I have a sable who is also sometimes mistaken for a black and tan. She doesn't have penciling like that.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

so do sables have to have long hair or is it just about color?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Jenniferkyso do sables have to have long hair or is it just about color?


sable refers to the dogs color.
any color / color pattern can come in a long or stock coat.


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Camerafodder
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jenniferkyso do sables have to have long hair or is it just about color?
> ...


Thank you for that information!


----------

